# Taurus is crap?



## David (Sep 30, 2008)

I have asked a few folks that know about guns what they think of the 24/7...and the words that I hear are crap and garbage. What do you guys think of the 24/7?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

There are a lot of threads around here about taurus and the 24/7 in particular. Look around and I think you will find what you're looking for.

-Jeff-


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

About half the people I know who have owned them think they are decent guns. But half has never been a resounding enough endorsement to make me want to try one.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I have one. its not the best pistol I've owned but everytime I load the chamber it goes boom. I hate the 2 dot heinie sites but that's minor and you adjust. it was my first handgun and it works fine. my .02


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I have noticed that taurus seems to have a love or hate it following. I personally own two of there guns 24/7 pro .45cal love it has 500 rnds down the pipe and never ever a problem. I also own the PT111 and the same deal. I own sig HK and other higher end gun and would say that I have more trouble with my HK Sig and FNH then I have ever had with my Taurus. And really you can't beat the lifetime warranty.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

kcdano said:


> I have noticed that taurus seems to have a love or hate it following.


this is all to true. like already posted i have the xd9. i have had no problems with either. now my mosquito is a pain becuase it is picky with ammo.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kcdano said:


> And really you can't beat the lifetime warranty.


If you can get them to honor it, and not have to jump through hoops for it.



undrgrnd said:


> now my mosquito is a pain becuase it is picky with ammo.


Time to get rid of it and buy either a Ruger Mark Series or a Browning Buckmark. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> If you can get them to honor it, and not have to jump through hoops for it.


Have you had trouble with them? I ask because I am waiting for the paperwork to clear for a PT92. The warranty was what nudged me over the line to buy it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, no. But I have a friend that has had issues with Taurus and their warranty before. Also, if you search around online you can find stories of people having issues with Taurus. I'm not saying they are a bad company or that everyone has problems with them, but I'm just going by what I have heard. I also have friends who own Taurus guns and haven't had to bother with the warranty because they love them and they perform flawlessly for them. I think the PT92 is one of their best guns, and that would probably be the only Taurus I would buy if I was going to buy one. If you have experiences, like many, that don't have any issues at all, then you won't have to worry about it. 

-Jeff-


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

if its not made in Germany its not the best


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> if its not made in Germany its not the best


:smt078:smt078:buttkick:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> if its not made in Germany its not the best


... and if it's not a Heckler and Koch, be prepared to burn in Hell.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sometimes Taurus has a little problem with their costumer service dept and/or honoring their warentee *SOMETIMES.* I've heard about as many good stories as bad. The idea that you hear the bad stories will throw people off. AS well as some peoples bias if a gun is not American or German made.

Personally I've had a few Taurus guns and have two right now. I've not had the first problem with any of them. My PT1911 is one of my favorite guns to shoot these days. The warantee thing don't worry me as much being I do most all my own pistol work so if something was to happen I'd just fix it. If they're was a problem with manufacture I guess I'd have to roll the dice..heh

Anyway..I wouldn't call them top shelf but they make some pretty good guns these days.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think one poor pistol in anybody's lineup would determine the manufacturer as a whole as "crap". They do have a lifetime warranty don't they?


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

My new 24/7 Pro had to go back to the factory within a week of purchase as the trigger would not reset. They had the gun for nearly 10 weeks, I sold it as soon as it got back. Yes, they have a lifetime warranty but when it takes 2 1/2 months to repair a brand new gun - I find that rather distressing.

I do own a PT99 and a PT1911 that are rock solid & reliable though, just don't have faith in their plastic guns anymore...


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

No experience with the 24/7 but no trouble from my PT1911 or PT 25.


----------



## Nightfisher (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a PT92 and love it. It's a little large for concealmant by a thinner guy like me, but it has always gone BOOM with no problems. I spend a lot of time on a Taurus forum and from what I read on the 24/7s it kind of seems to me like a lemon gets sent out every once and a while. Lots of guys have no problems, but there are a few who do. I researched Taurus when I started thinking about buying one and time and time again the PT92 popped up as reliable, inexpensive, and problem free. I'm a firm believer in doing my homework on something before putting my money down. Google "Taurus 24/7 problem" and see if there are any re-occuring issues that keep coming up.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A guy did a review on the 24/7 here the other day.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15642

That's just one guy but it sounded pretty good anyway. Like I said before. I've heard both ways. I have had no trouble out of my PT1911 and have an old wheel gun..Both shoot great.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Interesting to see that "fishing" is popular here too...LOL...I prefer casting myself...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JONSCH said:


> if its not made in Germany its not the best





BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt078:smt078:buttkick:












:smt033:smt033


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> if its not made in Germany its not the best


Makes me wonder why you're wasting time on those Glocks then?

(Aw, can't we at least throw a troll an occasional teeny-tiny anchovy?)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JustRick said:


> (Aw, can't we at least throw a troll an occasional teeny-tiny anchovy?)


No. It's best to let them die a slow, painful death from lack of responses. Or they move on torment some other forum. Either way, we win. :mrgreen:


----------



## X_TATIC_GUNNER (Feb 7, 2010)

hello to all 
i would day it simply ........... their plastic guns r really PLASTIC GUNS ....


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

What the heck, I'll jump in this 1 1/2 year old thread.

I like my Taurus!

IBTL!:mrgreen:


----------

